# Port Ramp, (Pineview) Facilities Contact Number?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello folks,

Im hoping one of you have the contact info for the individual(s) managing the port ramp launch area of Pineview. I think i may have left something of mine on the ramp... either that, or its been stolen...

i understand this info might be of the sensitive type, so please shoot me a PM if you can help.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Huh, decided to call them and they were open. Funny thing is the number for the ramp on recreation.gov is wrong, it connects you to Anderson Cove. They gave me the number for the ramp, which is 801-745-6390. The lady on the phone said they have a lost and found and that calling that number was a good idea, but also gave me the number of the ramp manager which I have PM'd to you because it's a cell phone. She said not to leave a voicemail on the manager's cell phone but to keep trying.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome!
Thank you...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

No problem, I've lost some stuff in the last year or so and I can relate.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

What has been lost/misplaced or stolen, is what is known in the bowfishing world as a "Ballast Box". In the box is the "guts" from six 150 HPS lights. I can go into detail of the hows, and whys later if a few of you are interested, but for general description, on the outside it looks like a Large *FATMAX* tool box with a 15' length of black extension cord running from it, six short/stub length female plug ends. (three per side), six illuminated switches (one for each light, illuminate red when on...) and one non-illuminated switch for the axial/cooling fan.

Please, if you can help locate this, there will be a reward. (Y'all remember im a taxidermist right!?;-))

This particular picture is from one taht i built for a friend, there are no pictures for the missing box in question.


----------

